# 20hp on J14 moving unusually slow



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

Wrong prop for the application? Might help to know what RPMs it's turning at speed.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

That is slow. I would guess water in the hull if the height and prop are ok or too much weight from stuff you are bringing. I had to drill holes in a j16 with a long drill bit and plug with screws to drain several gallons out of it (videos on youtube) if it ends up being water. Mine was a merc 25 but was pretty good after it got on plane which took forever.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Weigh the hull, water in those hulls is a common issue. Get a tiny tach so you know what your turning your current prop, you need to be turning it close to or at max rpm for your motor. Call Ken at prop gods.com...he can get you dialed in.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Since those Mercs are relatively manageable weight wise I would take it off and then see if you can lift the back end of the skiff while it is on the trailer. A J14 is a light hull and if you can't lift it then you likely have the water issue.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Just re-read your first post and as far as the 20hp not having enough muscle...it should be more than sufficient. I ran a 2019 15HP EFI Merc and a 16foot skiff and it had plenty of power. You should be able to see the low 20s solo.


----------



## Thebeav (7 mo ago)

Hey folks - just wanted to update. The hull was indeed saturated. In the process of letting it dry out now. Incredible how much water can get in from a couple small holes. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

Thebeav said:


> Hey folks - just wanted to update. The hull was indeed saturated. In the process of letting it dry out now. Incredible how much water can get in from a couple small holes. Thanks again for the input.


I ended up putting an additional plug in one and drained it after every trip, it is wild!


----------

